# My billy



## rebeccajackson (Nov 3, 2013)

My boy is a sweet heart


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## rebeccajackson (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

AWW! He's so cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

What an adorable face!


----------



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

How cute is he!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Jack :wave:


----------



## rebeccajackson (Nov 3, 2013)

The is a wonderful billy very calm and tame it's hard to find one that won't hurt you and he just wants you to rub on him and scratch his horns


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

So cute!!!! Aw!!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Jack is gorgeous!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe he sure is a sweet heart!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aawww...he's so cute. I have someone else's buck in my field right now and he won't let me touch him...that's SO frustrating for me!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well hello there Jack, you sure are a cutie.


----------



## rebeccajackson (Nov 3, 2013)

Milk and honey the way I tame down my Billy's I get them young and I slowly teach them that I'm not gonna hurt them and I carry feed around in my pocket and I slowly get them to eat the feed from my hands and then we they are eating I pet them and rub and scratch on them and they get used to me messing with them I do that with all my goats they way I never have a problem getting them and loading them


----------

